# Atomic Buffalo Turds on the BGE!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Threw these on the egg about a half hour ago.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks good. Can I get the recipe?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to try that for our red neck yacht club dinner next month.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Here yah go
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/atomic-buffalo-turds-127224/?highlight=atomic+buffalo+turds


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Here yah go
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/atomic-buffalo-turds-127224/?highlight=atomic+buffalo+turds


Thanks. Definantly going to try it!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's the finished product. I used the same recipe as above but I sprinkled some Butt Rub and brown sugar in and on mine. I also jumped it up to 450 for a little bit to crisp the bacon up.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Gametime Eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Those things are amazing...and addicting!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

mmm, I gotta try those.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll try sprinkling on some brown sugar next time. I get pretty good results with the thicker bacon as well. I usually leave them on for 2 hours at the same temp of about 225.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaff said:


> I'll try sprinkling on some brown sugar next time. I get pretty good results with the thicker bacon as well. I usually leave them on for 2 hours at the same temp of about 225.


Thats about the same time/temp I did but, I wanted the bacon crispy so I picked up to 450 for about 10-15 minutes at the end.


----------

